# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  немецкий фильм ('наши матери, наши отцы')

## eisenherz

военная драма
на прошлой неделе была показана на 3Sat (german-swiss television) военной драме 'наши матери, наши отцы' (Unsere Muetter, unsere Vaeter) - in 3 parts.
кто-нибудь видел это раньше?
(in think it has previously been shown in other countries translated in various languages)
any views on it?

----------


## Юрка

Не смотрел. Но нашёл статью о фильме.  

> После выхода фильма на экраны МИД Российской Федерации отправил официальное письмо послу ФРГ в России, в котором отмечалось «неприятие этого фильма абсолютным большинством посмотревших его российских зрителей», указывалось на неприемлемость попыток ставить на одну доску совершенные на территории СССР массовые зверства гитлеровских войск и имевшие место отдельные эксцессы со стороны советских военнослужащих, строго каравшиеся военным руководством".[1]. Фильм получил массу положительных и отрицательных рецензий. В Германии многие издания назвали картину «культурным событием года»[2]. В Польше образ «кровожадных» польских партизан, показанный в фильме, вызвал негодование многих общественных организаций, обратившихся к Радославу Сикорскому с просьбой о пресечении распространения фильма[2]. Польский дипломат в Германии Ежи Маргански (польск. _Jerzy Marganski_) отправил письмо компании ZDF с протестом и очень жёсткой критикой того, как в фильме были изображены поляки[3][4][5][6]. Не меньшему осуждению подвергся фильм и со стороны российских блогеров за пропаганду идеи о массовых изнасилованиях немецких женщин советскими солдатами[7].

 Думаю, что немцы вряд ли смогут объективно взглянуть на своих матерей и отцов.

----------


## eisenherz

i suppose the truth hurts....but that applies to all sides

----------


## Юрка

> i suppose the truth hurts...

 Если бандит нападёт на Вас, а потом будет рассказывать Вам и всему миру о своём нападении, Вы будете слушать его? Вам будет нужна его правда или Вам будет достаточно своей?
Тут тоже самое, только в масштабах народов. Один народ напал на другой. Теперь напавший народ рассказывает что-то миру. А зачем это нам? У нашего народа есть своя память, от своих участников той войны. Нам не надо рассказывать из-за границы о нашей истории.

----------


## eisenherz

я думаю они (немцы) говорили в первую очередь свою собственную историю, и не так много других. (и не то что из России)
In my opinion they were primarily trying to deal with their own history (and not so much try to tell that of others).

----------


## Юрка

> я думаю они (немцы) говорили в первую очередь свою собственную историю, и не так много других.

 Если это было так, то не было возмущения такого большого количества людей в разных странах.
А вообще, иностранцы, "изучая" ту войну, никогда не говорят слов благодарности Красной армии и советскому народу, но стараются обвинить нас в чём-нибудь: изнасилования немок, бессмысленные жертвы во время блокады Ленинграда и т.д.
За границей не ставят памятников нашим войскам. Только Израиль поставил такой памятник, где упоминается роль нашей страны в той победе. В других странах (за пределами СССР) таких пямятников нет. В Германии есть, но он чисто советский. Его мы сами поставили.

----------


## Юрка

Из доклада военного прокурора 1-го Белорусского фронта генерал-майора юстиции Л.Яченина Военному совету фронта о выполнении директив Ставки Верховного Главнокомандования и Военного совета фронта об изменении отношения к немецкому населению от 2 мая 1945 г.:  

> "насилиями, а особенно грабежами и барахольством, широко занимаются репатриированные, следующие на пункты репатриации, а особенно итальянцы, голландцы и даже немцы. При этом все эти безобразия сваливают на наших военнослужащих"

 Из доклада наркома внутренних дел СССР Л.П. Берия И.В. Сталину, В.М. Молотову и Г.М. Маленкову от 11 мая 1945 г. о проводимых мероприятиях по оказанию помощи местным органам в городе Берлине:  

> "В Берлине находится большое количество освобожденных из лагерей военнопленных итальянцев, французов, поляков, американцев и англичан, которые забирают у местного населения личные вещи и имущество, грузят на повозки и направляются на запад. Принимаются меры к изъятию у них награбленного имущества"

 Западное мнение было сформировано самой немецкой пропагандой в войну. Конкретно - дневником Геббельса от 2 марта 1945 года, где он пишет об изнасиловании всех женщин от 10 до 70 лет. Цифра от 10 до 70- это возраст обязательного посещения немцами важных общественных мероприятий в рейхе.

----------


## sergei

Немцы состряпали фильм про войну, который одинакого не угодил и русским и полякам, гениально!

----------


## eisenherz

> ...Западное мнение было сформировано самой немецкой пропагандой в войну...

 i think that is true, especially in the years up to 1944; what happened thereafter can be read in many personal accounts of individuals who were there.

----------


## grandipahus

вы зациклились на том, как видят немцы нашу вов. Кинцо о другом. Ну мне так кажется, по крайней мере.     

> Не смотрел. Но нашёл статью о фильме
> Думаю, что немцы вряд ли смогут объективно взглянуть на своих матерей и отцов.

 ага, не смотрел, но осуждаю.

----------


## Юрка

Когда я смотрю по телевизору на то, как немцы испытывают чувство вины из-за второй мировой войны, то мне становится неудобно и неловко.
У немцев, как у нации (особенно у первого послевоенного поколения) большие психологические проблемы. И они конечно хотят избавиться от этих проблем (таковы законы психики). 
Кстати, и после первой мировой войны у немцев были психологические пробемы (их очень унизили после поражения в войне), желание избавиться от которых привело немцев в объятия Гитлера. И до первой мировой войны у немцев были психологические пробемы (их страна испытывала комплекс неполноценности, не имея колоний, так как Германия возникла позднее других государств). 
Короче говоря, немцы снимают фильмы, чтобы избавиться от своих психологических проблем. Нам же эта "клиника" и эти "лекарства" не очень интересны. Мы победители, мы давно свободны от ненависти и прочих психологических последствий войны. А немцы от чувства вины не освободились. Кстати, это единственная нация, которую заставили признать свою вину. Но у них это далеко зашло. Они даже своих родителей не могут любить, так как они воевали или были на стороне нацистов.

----------


## Kuchukov

> Если это было так, то не было возмущения такого большого количества людей в разных странах.
> А вообще, иностранцы, "изучая" ту войну, никогда не говорят слов благодарности Красной армии и советскому народу, но стараются обвинить нас в чём-нибудь: изнасилования немок, бессмысленные жертвы во время блокады Ленинграда и т.д.
> За границей не ставят памятников нашим войскам. Только Израиль поставил такой памятник, где упоминается роль нашей страны в той победе. В других странах (за пределами СССР) таких пямятников нет. В Германии есть, но он чисто советский. Его мы сами поставили.

 it is realy? «Освободители Европы»: монументы советским воинам в Центральной и Восточной Европе | Уроки истории
and they kept our graves in good condition
and they don't pass the Monument to scrap, unlike us

----------


## Юрка

> and they don't pass the Monument to scrap, unlike us

 Видишь, как хорошо быть победившей стороной в войне.  ::

----------

